# Gaming PC um die 900€



## mephi4ever (27. Mai 2016)

*Gaming PC um die 900€*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war schon sehr lange nicht mehr hier im Forum. Ähnlich lange ist es her, dass ich meinen letzten PC zusammengebaut habe. Daher hoffe ich, dass ihr euch meine aktuelle Konfiguration anschaut und mir noch ein paar Tipps gebt. 
Am PC möchte ich hauptsächlich RPGs und Strategie Games zocken. Möchte aber trotzdem auch mal Shooter spielen können. Wenn ich da die Grafik etwas runter drehen muss, dann macht mir das nichts aus.

Habe mir auf Geizhals was zusammengestellt:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-674035

Habe mal zwei Gehäuse drin. Ein günstiges und eins welches mir ein Freund empfohlen hat(glaub mit mehr Staubfilter?). Beim Kühler und beim Netzteil bin ich mir auch nicht so recht sicher auf was ich achten muss. Mir wurde gesagt modulare Netzteile sind empfehlenswert.
Am wichtigsten ist natürlich, dass alles zusammenpasst. Da habe ich die meisten Sorgen. Bin einfach zu lange nicht mehr dabei. Und zu guter letzt, die SSD ist overpowered, aber die möchte ich mir gönnen 

Hoffe auf ein paar Tipps


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2016)

ich muss leider gleich weg, aber auf den ersten Blick schon mal:

Mainboard ist zum Übertakten, die CPU nicht - also entweder nen "k"-Prozessor (6500k) oder ein günstigeres Board mit H170-Chipsatz - oder hat das MSI-Board was besonderes, was du haben willst? M.2 haben auch günstigere Modelle.

Und die SSD ist halt echt SEHR nutzlos, die bringt die s gut wie nie was. Nur die Dinge, die auf der SSD installiert sind, profitieren von deren Speed, und das werden bei einer 256GB-SSD ja maximal ein paar Lieblingsgames sein - bei Spielen aber kannst du davon ausgehen, dass von Zb 1 Minute Startzeit eh nur 6-10 Sekunden auch "Daten laden" ist - d.h. du hast echt keinen sinnvollen Vorteil von der schnellen M.2-SSD im Vergleich zu einer normalen SATA-SSD, weil du dann in meinem Beispiel halt in 56 statt 60 Sekunden das Spiel geladen hast...  und normale Programme haben ja keine GB an Daten, das bringt der Speed also auch nichts. Das entscheidende ist die Zugriffszeit, und die ist auch bei Sata gleich Null. 

Du kannst halt mit dem gesparten Geld für die SSD und das Board locker eine GTX 970 nehmen, die 30-35% schnelleres Spielen bringt im Veergleich zur GTX 960


----------



## mephi4ever (27. Mai 2016)

Übertakten war nicht mein Ziel. Das Mainboard habe ich wegen dem USB C Anschluss genommen und weil es irgendwo empfohlen wurde. Ich schau mal ob ich ein günstigeres finde.
Ja die Mehrkosten für die SSD bringen zum Zocken kaum was. Aber ich code auch gerne und arbeite mit Eclipse, Vagrant, Docker und co. Dafür wollte ich mir die gönnen. Sozusagen eine Querfinanzierung durch ein anderes Hobby


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2016)

mephi4ever schrieb:


> Übertakten war nicht mein Ziel. Das Mainboard habe ich wegen dem USB C Anschluss genommen und weil es irgendwo empfohlen wurde. Ich schau mal ob ich ein günstigeres finde.


 naja, USB-C, wenn das irgendwann mal "wichtig" werden sollte, kann man sich auch per günstiger Steckkarte nachholen, wenn man es denn braucht. Aktuell ist ja noch nicht mal das seit vielen Jahren schon auf Boards mitgelieferte USB3.0 "wichtig", außer man hat ne externe HDD/SSD und will die nicht durch 2.0 ausgebremst haben. 

Nen C-Stecker bietet aber zB auch das hier ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das hat aber kein M.2 - M2 und USB C hat wiederum das hier Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




> Ja die Mehrkosten für die SSD bringen zum Zocken kaum was. Aber ich code auch gerne und arbeite mit Eclipse, Vagrant, Docker und co. Dafür wollte ich mir die gönnen. Sozusagen eine Querfinanzierung durch ein anderes Hobby


 und da weißt du genau, dass es wirklich was bringt? Denn der Vorteil ist ja nur der NOCH höhere Lese/Schreibspeed, d.h. es bringt nur was, wenn du eine wirklich nennenswerte Menge an Daten hast, die ungehindert fließen kann. Wenn du wiederum zB beim Coden am Ende 10GB Daten hast, das Coden selbst aber wg. der CPU-Arbeit maximal 300MB/s schnell ist, dann bringt es nichts, wenn die SSD 2000 statt 500 MB/S schafft.


----------



## mephi4ever (28. Mai 2016)

Das Mainboard von Gigabyte habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Hab das auf Alternate mit dem MSI Z170A verglichen und bei M.2 Anschluss stand "SATA". Heißt dass, dass es da nur die SATA Geschwindigkeit hat?
Wenn ich die M.2 SSD gegen eine 850 pro tausche, dann sieht das ganze etwa so aus: 
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-674198
Dann brauch ich aber auch das Motherboard mit dem M.2 Anschluss nicht. Bliebe noch die Frage nach dem Gehäuse, dem Netzteil und dem Kühler. Kann man da viel falschen machen oder noch was sparen?

Was die SSD angeht verstehe ich all deine Argumente.. aber irgendwie haben mich die Datenraten angefixed, auch wenns logisch betrachtet unsinnig ist


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2016)

Wenn du bei Gigabyte schaust GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1151 - GA-B150-HD3P (rev. 1.0)  der M.2 unterstützt PCIe und SATA. Ich GLAUB das ist immer so, dass auch SATA-Anbindung vorhanden, wenn der M.2 PCIe bietet.

Die Wunschliste gibt es übrigens nicht (mehr) - kannst du mal die Teile so posten? Das, was du gestern hattest, war aber okay, wobei ich da das teurere Gehäuse nehmen würde - nur 30€ ist echt ZU billig. Es gäb aber sicher auch noch ein paar für 45-55€, die auch gut wären.


----------



## mephi4ever (28. Mai 2016)

Irgendwie verhaut mir das Forum die Links. Wenn man den Text kopiert und in die Adresszeile einfügt, dann gehts. Aber zur Sicherheit hier mal die Liste:
1 x Samsung SSD 850 Pro  256GB, SATA (MZ-7KE256BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
1 x Crucial DIMM   8GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT8G4DFS8213)
1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 960 Superclocked, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-1962-KR/04G-P4-3962-KR)
1 x Gigabyte GA-B150-HD3P
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSD1 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSD1.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS3B)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2016)

Jo, das passt gut. Aber ist nicht sogar eine GTX 970 drin für Dein Budget? Als Gehäuse ginge zB auch Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) oder Fractal Design Core 2500 (FD-CA-CORE-2500-BL)   und die Pro-Version der Samsung 850 bringt Dir eigentlich keinen Vorteil im Vergleich zur 850 Evo, oder zu einer zB Crucial MX200.


----------

